# Hgh



## Moosse (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes I have some questions of the hgh and I have never taken it before and so this is something new to me. I have got an order of it and just received it. I am not sure on what I should do on taking it and how to use this product. I am very excited and just need some help on what I need to do and how to take it. What process do I do to and step I need to do to use it properly so as I get the best out of the product. Is there a site I need to look up so as it will tell me how to use it and steps to take it so as I get the best out of the product so I need some help with anyone will give me some hints or a site that will tell me step by step on every aspect taking the HGH . Being that it is new to me I just want to do it right and learn all about this product so as I take it I gain all the benefits from it. I have some other products coming to add to my cycle and I want get the best benefit out of the awesome product HGH so if anyone has so help for me please respond to me so as I can take it the way I need to. I know it will benefit me with all the other products I am taking. So please if you or anyone has help for me please get back in touch with me and I truly will appreciate it so very much! Thank you so much Moosse


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 19, 2016)

Personally, you should never have ordered it due to your lack of knowledge.  For information, use the search function here!

You can ask someone to critique a cycle you've come up with but you cannot outright ask for someone to set one up for you...please read the rules of the forum!

Also, how about some stats and experience with weights and any PED's?


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 19, 2016)

^^^^^^^exactly. Why would you order something so expensive and not have a clue or a plan?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 19, 2016)

/////////


----------

